# ADA Aquasoil “Amazonia” how much do I need?



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

FishStix said:


> Does anyone know how how much I would need for 180 gallon tank? 72x24x24? I like it rather deep since I have some large root plants. Just trying to get an idea, to see if this is even an option price wise, or just use the free moon sand I already have. It a high tech tank, so I already plan to use ferts, C02 and root tabs.
> 
> Thanks


Here you go! Substrate calculator.

Or Another calculator.

Second one tells you how many bags you'll need.

Good luck!


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Econde said:


> Here you go! Substrate calculator.
> 
> Or Another calculator.
> 
> ...


Thanks perfect, thanks so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Ouch $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch $$$$$$$$$$$$$


that's what I was thinking lol!


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Take out about 800 dollars.


----------



## X45 (Dec 20, 2016)

At only 2 inches that's $500. That why I'm going with pool sand in my 225. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch $$$$$$$$$$$$$


Yeah that what I am thinking as well after I got a quote of what it going to cost. I have spent a lot on my setup so far, but wow, I don't know, I might just use the black moon sand I have, and it was free. :grin2:


----------

